# Beefy bull boi is back



## Linkin Spark (Dec 5, 2018)




----------



## Wollymon (Dec 16, 2018)

Well drawn!


----------



## Linkin Spark (Jan 1, 2019)

So I decided to Ghost Rider a bit... or, too much.
Anyway, first time ever tried to draw bones and stuffs. Lemme know what y'all think, folks.

*"I ain't from hell, baby. I AM hell. Bad people die and they GO INTO ME."*


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 1, 2019)

Okay that's really_ something_. x3

Welcome back.


----------



## Foxy Emy (Jan 1, 2019)

I want to see this show now.


----------



## Linkin Spark (Jan 3, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Okay that's really_ something_. x3
> 
> Welcome back.


Hehe, thanks.



Emyrelda Seoni said:


> I want to see this show now.


*Ghost Rider 3 : RIDE TO HELL*


----------



## PercyD (Jan 3, 2019)

=u=/ I love action scenes-
(Especially with unconventional characters)


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 3, 2019)

It's wonderful to see you again Spark.


----------



## Demoness_Heller (Jan 3, 2019)

Linkin Spark said:


> *"I ain't from hell, baby. I AM hell. Bad people die and they GO INTO ME."*



Hey, don't hog all the soul food!

Welcome back! ^^ I don't remember you cuz I was on hiatus for few years.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 3, 2019)

I remember you, you're that guy who left a dramatic post about leaving lol.


----------



## Linkin Spark (Jan 4, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> I remember you, you're that guy who left a dramatic post about leaving lol.


Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeh yeah I changed my mind for the who-knows-how-many time lol


----------



## Linkin Spark (Jan 4, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> It's wonderful to see you again Spark.


even though I have your discord and I prefer there a lot more than here lol



Demoness_Heller said:


> Hey, don't hog all the soul food!


but I'm hungry


----------



## Linkin Spark (Jan 6, 2019)

*Spark uses "INFINITY BUSTER"*

"Mr. Spark, I don't feel so good."






(I'm not sorry)


----------



## Linkin Spark (Jan 11, 2019)

I get a feeling that half this forum got killed after I snapped my finger (lol)
Aaaanyway, I'm back to school kill me already


----------



## Linkin Spark (Feb 23, 2019)

I got bored so I decided to spar with Thanos
might've made a few more galaxies disappear


----------



## Tyno (Feb 23, 2019)

Linkin Spark said:


> I got bored so I decided to spar with Thanos
> might've made a few more galaxies disappear


How did you get the infinity rocks?!?


----------



## Linkin Spark (Feb 23, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> How did you get the infinity rocks?!?


I'm a blacksmith, how did you think I got 'em ? mwahahaha


----------



## Tyno (Feb 23, 2019)

Linkin Spark said:


> I'm a blacksmith, how did you think I got 'em ? mwahahaha


----------



## Linkin Spark (Feb 23, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


>


----------



## Tyno (Feb 23, 2019)

Linkin Spark said:


>


I was just guessing!


----------



## Linkin Spark (Feb 23, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> I was just guessing!


you guessed right


----------



## Aika the manokit (Feb 25, 2019)

Howdy friend, sorry i disappeared


----------



## Linkin Spark (Feb 27, 2019)

Ricky Sixgun said:


> Howdy friend, sorry i disappeared


it's alright


----------



## Linkin Spark (May 5, 2019)

I'm back for a tad bit before finals lol


----------



## PercyD (May 5, 2019)

There you are~~


----------



## Open_Mind (May 5, 2019)

Hi my friend!! ♡


----------



## Linkin Spark (May 5, 2019)

PercyD said:


> There you are~~


Yus, it's-a me


----------



## Skychickens (May 10, 2019)

I love the effect you do with armor and stuff. Really admire it. (I seem to always miss you on discord)


----------



## Linkin Spark (May 11, 2019)

Skychickens said:


> I love the effect you do with armor and stuff. Really admire it. (I seem to always miss you on discord)


Thanks 
Who're you on discord again ? I don't remember if we've met there yet


----------



## Skychickens (May 11, 2019)

Linkin Spark said:


> Thanks
> Who're you on discord again ? I don't remember if we've met there yet


Skychickens there too. Sometimes I see you in furbase but I usually have dumb nickname. Always has Sky in it somewhere though. I think I’ve officially only spoken to you once.


----------



## Linkin Spark (May 11, 2019)

Skychickens said:


> Skychickens there too. Sometimes I see you in furbase but I usually have dumb nickname. Always has Sky in it somewhere though. I think I’ve officially only spoken to you once.


Welp, I don't remember nothing thanks to my gold fish memory, sorry


----------

